# CubeDepot Rap in Line Rider!



## VenomCubing (Nov 22, 2017)

I made a track in Line Rider that syncs with the DGCubes CubeDepot Rap. You currently need to have the audio playing on a seperate device, starting at the same time, but it works. If someone would please make a video of this with the CubeDepot Rap audio so I could post it on my YouTube channel, I will make sure to credit them appropriately. Thanks! (Please don't post this to YouTube without my permission, as I did create it).

https://www.linerider.com/view/840P5G/CubeDepot-Rap


----------

